# One long trip...



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Thats Awesome what you want to do! Sorry i can be of no help as I dont live in the states, but I will definitley follow your blog!

People have done this accross Canada, and there si veen a movie about it called "Chasing Canada!"


----------



## darkarab (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for the support.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Thats fantastic! We had someone camp out up at our next door neighbors who was doing the same basic thing. I thought it was so interesting, and I would never have the guts to do it.
Good luck on your trip! I hope you have fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Many years ago, like 35? years ago I met a man who was riding from Mexico to Alaska. He had one horse under saddle and ponying one. We were camping and invited him to sup with us. But he had to care for his ponies. I was insanely jealous and feel something like that now for you. Please send regular updates.
I know no one to help with your request. I would ride with you if I had the freedom.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Please post a link to your progress and blog. If you come through upstate NY, post where you will be riding through and the dates as you get close and we will stop to offer encouragement and a refreshment.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

oh how I envy you!!! Please post a link to your blog. One thing that I really want to know is the "little" stuff. When you blog please include how you pick you campsite each night.. how do you cross a bridge over a big river, how do you just ride thru lots of traffic, what happens when there is hardly no shoulder to ride on. How have you conditioned your horse for honking horns, etc...
I have often thought of doing something like this but some of the above questions stump me. I will follow your blog faithfully.

Rhonda


----------



## CanyonCowboy (Apr 30, 2010)

Check out the Long Rider's Guild (The Long Riders' Guild) and maybe the Backcountry Horseman's Association (HOME). Good luck and I sure am jealous.


----------



## madmantrapper (Nov 30, 2009)

WOW I thought my trip of 180 to 200 miles was long. How long do you think it will take you? You are talking better then 10,000 miles. That is going to have to be some horse or horses. I'd love to have the time for something like that. 

I made a trip around the country in 1970 on my motorcycle, 30 days. I went across the north then down the pacific coast then across the south and back home to Maryland.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, best of luck and please post a link to your blog, I really want to keep up with your progress, what part(s) of California do you plan on passing through?


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

Subscribing so that I can follow your journey. Please post links. Best of luck to you!


----------



## darkarab (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you all for the support.


----------



## darkarab (Mar 20, 2011)

Here is a link to my blog...

*State Trip*


enjoy....


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

It has been a nagging thought in the back of my mind since I became interested in horses to drop everything in my life and just ride off. I have no destination and no idea if I would ever stop anywhere for good, but the dream lives on and maybe one day I'll be in a position to do that. OF course, I'd need the perfect horse. 

Could you tell us about the horse you plan to make the trip on? Breed/age/sex all that jazz. 

Looking forward to hearing more and wish you luck on your adventure!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

darkarab said:


> Here is a link to my blog...
> 
> *State Trip*
> 
> ...


following! let me know (or post to your blog) the map that you intend to follow. i'd love to ride along for some of it depending on where near me you ride. so exciting!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

subscribing! I'm sure it will be an amazing trip! I would love to ride along for part or put you up for the night if I'm along your route! Going to check out your blog now


----------



## MethowHorses25 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow that's amazing! I'll be sure to donate some money! Wish you luck!!


----------



## darkarab (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone...and I will be updating my blog on a regular basis so please follow the blog and I will try to update here as well...


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey Darkarab, I tried to post a comment on your blog but it would not let me, plus I tried to "join" but it asked questions I couln't answer. (I am totally computer stupid and my e-mail addy is thru work) I just wanted you to know I will be checking the blog most every day.

Rhonda


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

Thats amazing! I am giong to sub to your blog and follow it. Please give us background on your horse and how you did your conditioning. I am in Wisconsin along the Mississippi and if you are coming this way can give you a free place for you and your horse.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Are you taking a northern route or going south? We had a couple come through last year doing the same thing. Please post a link to your blog.


----------



## darkarab (Mar 20, 2011)

I have updated my blog so that you can comment and added other ways to follow it. Thanks for reading. I will be posting a update today hopefully...

State Trip


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

Well when you get to South Carolina, my family and I are willing to help you as much as we can. I will email you and join your blog


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

darkarab said:


> I have been planning a ride across the US to the 48 state capitals for many years and now am in my final stages. I am leaving Olympia, Washington on May 1, 2012. I am wondering if anyone has any suggestions as to who I would contact in each state if I need to make arrangements with officials for riding through the states. I have taken into account the riders that have done this before me, and this trek will mark the 100th anniversary of the first horsemen to do such a ride. I am also thinking of donating any money that anyone donates to equine rescues and epilepsy research. I probably will be doing this alone, but any rider is welcome to join me on the trail. I will have a website up to track my route and provide a way to donate if you would like. Feel free to email me if you like. Also I will be starting a blog of my journey and provide a link to it so that you all can follow if you like. If anyone would like to provide a place to stay please contact me as well.
> 
> Jennifer


Jennifer,


This is great of you. I subscribed to your blog so I can recieve emails and read your updates. 
I,like your son have epilepsy also and I take lamictal to control my seizures  I don't know many people with epilepsy although I know it's not rare I just haven't met many others.

Good luck and I will be rooting for you!


----------



## darkarab (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks to you all for the support and encouragement...


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I was interested in following this blog.. but apparently nothing is happening. .unless I cannot see.. does anyone know if the original poster has posted anything except 1--2 posts in the blog???

Rhonda


----------

